# Water under tile in kitchen



## jchannon (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm new here and this is my first post. Thank you all in advance for any help. Judging from the threads I read some good info can be found on this board.

About a week ago, I noticed a small spot in my kitchen floor that seemed to be loose and it sounded like there was some water under the tile. The kitchen has ceramic tile. The spot is about 1 foot by 2 foot. It's not grown but it's not getting better either. It's about 2 to three feet from our fridge and the tile between the spot and the fridge all seem to be adhering to the slab so it doesn't appear to be a leak from the fridge. It could be but if it is it's not obvious. The garage is on the other side of the wall and I didn't see moisture on the ground in the garage.

The only thing I can figure is we had water get in somewhere and then a small amount got under the floor and it's jst not eveporated and the rest of the water has dried up.

If the problem's not getting worse, will it just eventually dry out or do I have a bigger problem here?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Jc,
Do you have a waterline going under the slab to feed the icemaker or coming though that area to feed the sink? If you only feel the water in the one spot, it sounds like either a leak in a water line under the slab, or groundwater coming up under the slab. You might want to pop off the affected tile and see what you find. Wipe up the water and see if it contiues to come up. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't go destroying any tile just yet.

Locate your water meter. 
Turn off all water - inside and outside. Leave your master valve open. 
Read your meter and write down the figure. Your meter may have a small triangle for detecting leaks. Note if this is moving. 
Wait 15 to 20 minutes and read your meter again. 
If the figure has changed, there is a leak somewhere. Your next step is to find it.

Be sure that none of your toilets are trickling water and leaking past the valve.

If there is a leak in or under the slab at that wet location it may be blowing off under the slab and you wouldn't necessarily know it. If the leak is tiny, twenty minutes may not be long enough to wait between taking readings.

Anyway, check for a leak first before you destroy anything.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Grout between the tiles has not failed has it? This sounds like a pronounced leak from somewhere so I would definitely see if you can trace it. Even if the tile holds it sounds like something is getting to your subfloor and this is not a good situation. Do you have a basement or crawl space? Can you get under the floor to look for any clues? Dishwasher hose or sink didn't bust a gasket or spring a micro leak? If you have an icemaker as mentioned, I would definitely take a look at its tubing and connections especially if you moved the fridge recently.


----------



## Randyt (Dec 30, 2010)

*water under wood floors on slab*

I have a similair problem. Recently we have had lots of rain and I notice water coming up between the wood with a squishing sound. I checked the dishwasher, sink, refridgerator and all where dry.

Is it possible that maybe my gutters on the second story could be filled with water and causing water to run down the side of the home in the wall?

Thanks
Randy


----------



## double bogey (Aug 17, 2013)

My question is now that I have found and fixed the leak should I pull up the effected ceramic tiles that had water seeping through the grout or just clean out the grout and let dry and then replace grout? I am thinking I should go ahead and pull up tiles and let dry.


----------

